# Magnesium questions



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Last summer, we changed from AquaVitro salt to DD. We found that if you didn't use the Salinty within 4 hours of mixing, it was very cloudy.

Since starting with DD we have had to really adjust our dosing. The biggest issue we are having right now is that we haven't dosed Mag in almost 6 months. The testing has levels around 1400 and it just doesn't drop. If anything, it seems to be creeping up a bit, despite not adding Mag. Dd website says it mixes to 1340 with a range up to 1380.

So 2 questions. What else might have mag in it? We use the balling method for dosing ALK and calk, with balling additives, but they don't list Mag. Only other thing I dose is Fuel. Or does Mag just not get used very much?

And secondly, is there a point where too much Mag becomes dangerous?

Tanks seem more or less OK. Lost a clam that was bought at Frag Fest, and my blastos are still less than 100%, but I blame that on our ALK levels which were too low. Plus a nitrate spike we are dealing with as a result of thinking there was something better than nitra-guard cubes.......note: there is nothing better than nitra-guard cubes. So even though the cubes are back in the sump, it will take a while to get them up to prime nitrate removal function.

We are using Salifert test kits, or Hanna checker, all are recent (like within a year) so maybe another question is, what Mag test kit is preferred?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I always use Salifert for MG. The end point is unambiguous. I tested it against a Fauna Marin 
reference solution and it was 40 ppm high, so when I test, I deduct 40 ppm and go with that.
-


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I am using DD salt and Elos Mg test, I need to dose Mg (Kent Tech-M) every week and Mg is still under 1300.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, now I'm concerned. Might pick up a different mag test kit this week...


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

Crayon said:


> And secondly, is there a point where too much Mag becomes dangerous


Assuming your test kit is not faulty, your levels are within the acceptable range. You can actually go much higher than that, and the only downside would be you'll be wasting your money.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1

Mg should be a minimum 1350mg/L. I know of others that have Mg in the 1500 and no ill effects as long as Ca and kH are in acceptable range. Also, a higher Mg helps stabilize Ca and kH if you are having issues.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i had mag drop to 1050. messed up a bunch of crap. i have to dose about 150mls/day to keep it in line.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I've read that higher mg can help reduce algae growth. I just tested with salifert and it was 1380. Im considering dosing with Kent Tech Mg until its up to 1450 and seeing if that helps.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

darcyr said:


> I've read that higher mg can help reduce algae growth. I just tested with salifert and it was 1380. Im considering dosing with Kent Tech Mg until its up to 1450 and seeing if that helps.


could be true. i had a bunch of algae in my overflow, then once i started dosing it was all gone in like two days


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

What did you up your MG level to? If you could get rid of algae in 2 days do you think it was because of dosing mag or a combination w something else?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Kent Tech-M Mag is good for killing bryosis, as far as I know it has no effect on hair algae.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Agree with Notclear. If you were able to get rid of algae in 2 days with high levels of mag... it was bryopsis.

However you don't want to keep mag too high for too long. Generally if you are not going through mag, your probably not going through a lot of calcium either. Too much calcium can really harden your water which is a killer for all your gear.

As per the OP if your around 1400mg, I would have no cause for concern.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have it easy, I use a layer or ZEOmag (fancy dolomite) in my calcium reactor. Set and forget.... pretty much....


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Ahhh... Now that is a great tip  Thanks Jeff 



fesso clown said:


> I have it easy, I use a layer or ZEOmag (fancy dolomite) in my calcium reactor. Set and forget.... pretty much....


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

10-15% ZEOmag to 85-90% course calcium media is the magic equation. I will never dose again, the calcium reactor was such a good investment in both time and money.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure if it was bryosis, it looked more like hair algae, I'm just happy it's gone now lol


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

IME raising levels of Magnesium to 1500+ will eliminate hair algae and bryopsis


----------

